# اي" مهندس صناعي " افيدوني يا جماعة تعبت وانا ادوركم



## ابن عبدالمحسن (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
انا اخوكم طالب في المستوى الاول في "جامعة هارفارد السعودية ".. الملك سعود ... اسمحولي اقول لكم ان اسم "مهندس صناعي " لغز لازم لأي واحد يبحث عنه.. لكن اللغز سهل فقط تبحث بالنت تلقى كلام كثير ( الانتاج , خطوط الانتاج , المحاكاة , ضبط الجودة , التطوير , اساليب التصنيع ..) لكن بالصراحة هذا كله كلام مثل العناوين بدون شرح عملي له..........

فأرجوا منكم اعطائنا الواقع العملي لـ"المنهدس الصناعي" بطريقة اخوية .. لإني صراحتاً دوختني الحيرة بين تخصصات الهندسة .............ولا تنسون ذكر الراتب ..
اتمنى لو كان هناك مقارنة صغيرة وافية بين الصناعية والميكانيكية والكيميائية من حيث الدراسة والوظيفة وميزات كل وحدة ......... هذا ما نفتقده 
شكري للجميع


----------



## صناعية ولكن (22 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

بالحقيقة هذه قضية مهمة جدا بالهندسة الصناعية وانا طلبت سابقا طرحها كقضية للنقاس في المواضيع الاسبوعية " كيف يستطيع المهندس الصناعي افادة المجتمع؟" يعني بمعنى اخر عن مجالات عمل الهندسة الصناعية.
الهندسة الصناعية تعد من اقل مجالات الهندسة من ناحية الفرص الوظيفية ,فرص العمل للهندسة الصناعية قليلة بسبب ان رؤوس الاموال في الوطن العربي واصحاب الشركات لا تعلم ما هي الهندسة الصناعية حتى الان للاسف, ونحن ياتي دورنا بتوعية المهندس الصناعي كي يوعي اصحاب المصالح التجارية والشركات حتى نحل مشكلة قلة الفرص لدى المهندسيين الصناعيين في الوطن العربي.

وشكرا لكم.


----------



## eng_eslam (24 فبراير 2007)

اؤيد فكرة نقاش هذة القضية لما لها من اهمية كبيرة فى تعميق المعرفة بماهية المهندس الصناعى


----------



## remy (24 فبراير 2007)

انا ايضا احترت واري انها تشبة الهندسة الميكانيكية كثيرا


----------



## رورو محمود (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
لماذه أرى وكأنكم مستاؤن من هذا التخصص؟؟؟؟؟. أرجح بأن السبب بأنكم مازلتم على مقاعد الدراسة..
زملائي لقد زاد وعي المجتمع المحيط بنا بمفهوم المهندس الصناعي اكثر بكثير من ذي قبل وهذا لانه لم يعد ذاك التخصص حديث الولادة بل انتشر بشكل كبير .
لا أعلم ما هي نظرة مجتمعاتكم للهندسة الصناعية ولكن احدثكم عن مجتمعي وهو المجتمع الاردني الذي استوعب وبشكل كبير وتقبل المهندس الصناعي بصورة جميلة واصبح حضورة في سوق العمل حضور لازم.
لقد زاد الطلب على المهندس الصناعي وجميع الذين تخرجو معي واعرفهم كمهندسين صناعيين موظفون ويمارسون عملهم في مصانع وشركات عامة وشركات استشارية وبنوك ومؤسسات حكومية.
اصبروا قليلا ايضا ليستطيع مجتمعكم تقبل وفهم ما هي هذه الهندسة وحاولوا دعمها لتدعمكم....


----------



## صناعية ولكن (25 فبراير 2007)

اخي رورو جميل جدا ان الاردن بدا باستيعاب المهندسين الصناعيين ولكن انا لست مهندس على مقاعد الدراسة انا مهندس متخرج من سنتين ولكن نتمنى لك ولجميع المهندسين في الوطن العربي التوفيق


----------



## صناعي1 (27 فبراير 2007)

الله ييسر امرك اخي ابن عبدالمحسن، انا حاليا أقوم بعمل وصف وظيفي لمجموعة من الوظائف التي قد يشغلها المهندس الصناعي، الموضوع موجود هنا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44142​طبعا انا وضعت مجموعة قليلة من الاوصاف، و انا اعمل حاليا على زيادة عدد هذه الاوصاف، لكن العملية تحتاج وقت خصوصا انني احتاج الى جمع معلومات من عدة مصادر. كذلك هذه الاوصاف ليست نهائية و حصرية فهي تختلف من مؤسسة الى اخرى لكنها تتضمن الخطوط العامة للوظيفة.

لا شك ان الهندسة الصناعية حديثة العهد في المنطقة العربية، الا ان هناك امل بأن يزداد وعي مجتمع الأعمال بأهميتها و هذه بشكل كبير مسؤولية المهندسين الصناعيين أنفسهم ليبرهنوا انهم مؤثرين و قادرين على اثبات دورهم في المؤسسات.​


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (28 فبراير 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ المهندس - 
السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاتة 
انا اعمل فى اختصاص الهندسة الصناعية منذو عام (1978)وحاصل على شهادة الماجستير فى الهندسة الصناعية ومتدرب فى افضل الشركات اليابنية . اود ان اقول وباختصار بان المهندس الصناعى . هو المخطط والمسيطر على جميع اعمال وانتاج اى مصنع منه الميكانيكية والكهربائية وجميع الاختصاصات الهندسية الاخرى. 


رئيس المهندسين - استشارى
نعمة حافظ الموسوى- العراق

0


----------

